# New member



## Biggie1980 (Nov 6, 2015)

Finally decided to join a forum, Been bouncing around reading articles forever. I am 35 and have been power lifting for about 10 yrs now. 
Stats
5'10
305lbs
18% bf


----------



## Riles (Nov 6, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## SUKS2BU (Nov 7, 2015)

Welcome.....


----------

